# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Kāds nevēlas piebiedroties teslas spoles izveidē?

## serotonine

man ir hv kondensatori,  un neona trafs, tiesa man vinam caursita izolaaciju, tapeec, japartin dazi tinumi un jaiegremdee eljaa.     vienigi sausmiigs slinkums vienam to aparatu buuveet.   mos savaacamies vairaak tautas??

----------


## HV freak

Var jau. Man arii bija taada klusa doma vienu veidot. Bet man gribeejaas veidot SRMSSTC   ::   - Self rezonant musical solid state tesla coil (ceru ka pareizi uzrakstiiju )   ::

----------


## rūdolfs

es arī gribēju taisīt teslu, tikai viss aptrūkās ar transformatoru un tinamo vadu  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Vadus priekš spoles tīšanas var iegādāties ELFA veikalā.

----------


## rūdolfs

tik un tā paliek trafiņš

----------


## Powerons

Priekš kam tīt transformātoru, ja var uztaisīt shēmu un barot patiešo no 220V
Seit būs links uz orģinālo lapu.

----------


## zzz

Powerona dotajaa shemochkaa kaa labi redzams IR atdaloshais transformators no tiikla.

Sleegshana "pa tiesho" pie 220 sho shemochku padariitu ieveerojami biistamu un nav ieteicama.

----------


## Powerons

Ir arī shēmočka bez atdalošā transformātora  ::  
Var apskatīt šeit: http://danyk.wz.cz/sstc.html
Bet kamēr eksperimentē var izejā pie spoles virknē pieslēgt kvēlspuldzi, lai ierobežotu jaudu un nededzinātu tranzistorus. Par drošību, nav par slikti shēmočkai pieslēgt drošinātājus, lai mājā korķi nav jālāpa  ::  
Ja jau bail no 220V ko tad darīt kad būs sasniegti pirmie 100KV un dzirksteles leks par gabalu   ::

----------


## zzz

Ir divu veidu elektrikji - piesardziigi un beigti.  :: 

Un ziimeeties ar 100 kV dzirksteleem veel neko nenoziimee. A vot kad paradaas iespeeja dabuut ar 100 kV, kas uztaisa jonizaacijas kanaalu, kopaa ar 220V tiiklu, kas nodroshina atbilstosho straavu attieciigos apstaakljos, tad aparaatelis top krietni "veseliigaaks" .

----------


## rūdolfs

lasīju (grāmatā Radiotehnika) par sprieguma pacelšanu ar taisngriežu ( ar kurām spriegumu var daudzkāršot n - tās reizes) palīdzību.... tikai efektīva sprieguma daudzkāršošana iespējama, ja spriegums nepārsniedz 10 - 20 mA.   ::  
Vai ar to var darbināt Teslu? man liekas, ka nē.

----------


## Vinchi

Ja parizi sapratu tu domāji sprieguma daudzkāršotāju jeb "Cockroft Walton multiplier"? Ja tā tad būs diezgan pašvaki jo teslas spolei vajag samēra lielu strāvu. Tad nāksies pašam taisīt augstsprieguma kondensātorus un vēl jaudīgu maiņstrāvas augstsprieguma transformatoru lai iedotu iekšā maiņstrāvu iekš daudzkāršotāja.

Manuprāt labāks un vienkāršāk variants ir augstāk redzamā shēma.

----------


## serotonine

kondensatori jau ir!!      un trafs no neona uzraksta   7 kV  30 mA  50 hz.   tikai   caursita sekundaaros tinumus.   buus jaapatin valaa.   sobriid nevaru sanjemties pasam tiisanas pasaakumam  un dzirkstelspraugas konstrueesanai.

----------


## Maks

Uztaisiju sev nelielu Teslas spoli. Barojas viss no mota.

----------


## rūdolfs

Vai lūdzu varētu padalīties ar shēmēm un projekta realizācijas izmaksām, kādu trafu liki?

----------


## Vinchi

Shēma ir uz lampām.
Vari pamēklēt googlē "GU-81M tesla "

----------


## Maks

Shema ir uz lampam. Es izmantoju gm-70.  Viss barojas no mikroviļnu krasns transformatora. ~ 2KV . shemas nav bet ja vajag es varu uzzimet.

----------


## Maks

Tagad ar GU-81M 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRpJ2O2I5YY

----------


## malacis

Teslas spoli "dzīvajā" patreiz var novērot Rīgā pasākuma StaroRiga ietvaros:
http://www.staroriga.lv/09/2009/11/18-g ... as-sturis/

Varbūt netrāpījos īstajā brīdī, tāpēc jāsaka esmu nedaudz vīlies. Dzirksteles tikai ap metru garas un taupot elektrību vai elektroniku tās ieslēdz tik uz pāris sekundēm un tad kādu minūti pauze.

----------


## GTA

Sveiki visiem , uzbūvēju šādi !
lampa deg bez vadiem.

----------


## Vikings

Es Tavā vietā šādus eksperimentus veiku tā patālāk prom no mēraparatūras, ja vien nav plānā tās pārtaisīt par mēbelēm. Un, hmm, kas notiek, kad R1 uzgriež līdz augšai?

----------


## AndrisZ

> kas notiek, kad R1 uzgriež līdz augšai?


 Tad spīd arī tranzistors.  ::

----------


## GTA

> Vadus priekš spoles tīšanas var iegādāties ELFA veikalā.


 Sveiks , kurā sadaļa ir apskatāmi vadi tīšanai....... interesē dažādi izmēri.

----------


## Didzis

Vadis daudz prātīgāk pirkt firma Atlantija
http://www.atlantija.lv/?l=lv&menu=production

----------


## CD4013

Reku šitam ir powers labāks  ::  un aridzan apetīte, Mosfetus "uzkožot"
savulaik kādus 15Ls-20Ls iebaroju...  :: 


Links uz lapu:
http://users.skynet.be/BillsPage/TeslaPage.html

----------


## Obsis

RE: Didzis - Tur vadi maksā no 4 līdz 8 Eur kilogramā. Savukārt JEBKUR citur vismaz divreiz dārgāk. 

RE: spoļuks: cik mans čujs un ņuhs un poņa saka, tad ja nav garas caurules ar gaisa serdi un buņdžiņkondensatoru galā, tad šādu iekārtu NESAUC par Teslas spoli. Savukārt Teslas spoles izgatavošana ir ļoti viegls pasākums ja to dara pareizi un baiss pasākums ja nepareizi. Tāpēc iestāstīšu kā ir labi. Pirmkārt karkass. Stikls protams ir skaisti, bet nav sevišķi praktiski. Savukārt kannalizācijas caurules ir gan labi, gan praktiski. Tikai ne melnās, tur sodrēju par daudz iekšā sastāvā. Ideālā gadījumā jāmeklē baltās, vai vismaz sarkanās, vai gaišpelēkās. Visas tās der. Diametrs - tā ir izvēle starp baisa izmēra zibeni un patērējamo jaudu. Praktiski ņem vai nu 50 vai 80 vai 100 mm, un nogriež 1 līdz 2 metri gabalu. Abos galos izurbina divus blakām 1 mm caurumtiņus, kuros ielocīt tinuma galus. Tīšanu taisa metāla darbu virpā vai stiklinieku virpā Arnold. Ieregulē patīkamus apgriezienus, piemēram 120 rpm. Uzstāda spoles turētāju, nospiež pedāli un iestiepj vadu lai tas apmēram grādu lielā leņķī klājas virsē jau uztītajam gabalam. Tad vads pats ielec precīzi blakus iepriekšējam vijumam bez spraugas. Ja šis leņķis par asu, tad vadi sačuposies, nospied pedāli vēlreiz un sapravī. Ja tas par lēzenu, starp vijumiem radīsies sprauga - atkal apstādini un sapravī. Uztīt metrīgu Teslas cauruli aizņem apmēram 5 minūtes, kas ietver arī sagatavošanās darbus. No tādas zibens iet gandrīz metrīgs.

----------


## JDat

Obsi! I bitīt matos. Beidz dzert spirtu par nodokļu maksātāju naudu un par eiropas struktūrfondu naudu. Tu jau totāli apniki (zajebal) ar miroņu spārdīšānu. Pirms posto paskaties uz datumiem. 2012. gads, 2013. gads. Netaisi sevi par idiotu.

----------


## Obsis

1) JDat: Pardon, tā kā šis bija pašā augšpusē, tad neieskatījos, kas rakstīts ar sīkiem burtiņiem.
2) Vai laika nobīde nozīmē (šajā gadījumā) ka tēma ir kļuvusi neaktuāla?? Manuprāt vismaz šai konkrētajai piemīt mūžīgas vērtības statuss.
3) Un pats vienu tādu uz pasūtījumu tinu kā reiz dienu atpakaļ.
4) Bet apsolos censties atcerēties, ka allaž jāiečeko datums. Mea Culpa.

----------


## JDat

OKey! Priekā, bet ar mēru!  :: 

Jā, informācija tomēr ir vērtīga, pat ja spārda mironi.

----------


## Isegrim

Vismaz kāda dzīvība forumā. Ir dienas, kad tas šķiet pamiris. Vai aktīvākie biedri migrējuši uz *zābaka* (boot) forumu?

----------

